# Fiat Pandora 900E - thoughts please!?



## jezdyer (May 14, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I have the opportunity to buy a 1984 Fiat Pandora 900E. Its in pretty good shape for its age and drives ok, although it has been garaged and not moved for around 5 years until now. It's all original and nothing has been changed from the day it was made. It has 30,000 miles on the clock.

How much do you think its worth?

Cheers


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Now if we still had Mods, this duplicated post could be deleted


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it this one:
http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/fiat-pandora-900e-1984/102333960

Have you seen this:
http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/bedford-rascle-roma-home/99597910

You will need to ask for full mot on any old vehicle just to reasure yourself that it is roadworthy.

Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Now here's a low cost Pandora - just needs a bit of polish and a clean up. Do you know anyone who can "arrange" an MoT on the side?

Pandora


----------

